# FR: The higher your grade, the less you have to work



## Pure_Yvesil

1)La plus élevée votre note est, le moins vous devez travailler pour votre dernier examen.

2)Plus votre note est élevée, moins vous devez travailler...




Can anyone tell me which one(s) are right?

Thx!


----------



## catheng

The 2nd one


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

So the structure is always

Plus/moins + substantif/pronom..........................plus/moins + subst/pronom

ex: Plus votre note moyenne est élevée ....moins de points (subst) il faudra obtenir à l'examen même...

Plus votre note moyenne est élevée ....moins il (pronom) faudra obtenir de points à l'examen même...


----------



## catheng

you got it


----------



## idithun

Je dirais
Plus votre moyenne est élevée, moins il vous faudra obtenir de points à l'examen final.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

One final question:

Plus d'argent qu'on gagne, plus d'impôts qu'on doit payer


Does it also work when we use "plus + subt....plus + subst." ?



idithun said:


> Je dirais
> Plus votre moyenne est élevée, moins il vous faudra obtenir *de *points à l'examen final.




Do we say obtenir DES points or DE points?


----------



## idithun

Plus on gagne d'argent, plus on doit payer d'impôts

C'est bien ici "DE". Car le comparatif utilisé est "moins de" (plus votre moyenne est élevée, MOINS DE notes il vous faudra obtenir... )


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I'm confused

the sentence:

Plus votre note moyenne est élevée ....*moins de points* (subst) il faudra obtenir à l'examen même...

was approved...

Here we see how "moins de + subst." has been used

So how come we can't use (by analogy) "moins de + subst.....moins de + subst"  (moins d'argent qu'on gagne, moins d'impôts qu'on doit payer)

??


----------



## idithun

La construction correcte est :

Plus VOTRE moyenne (note n'est pas nécessaire), MOINS il VOUS faudra obtenir DE points à l'examen final / terminal.

*PLUS *(on a ceci / on fait ceci), *MOINS *(on a cela / on fait cela)
*MOINS *(on a *DE *ceci), *MOINS *(on a *DE *cela)

*MOINS *(on gagne *D*'argent), *MOINS *(on paye *D'*impôts)


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

That's very clear, thanks...

so Plus votre note moyenne est élevée ....*moins de points* (subst) il faudra obtenir à l'examen même...

was simply wrong


----------



## idithun

Désolé j'ai oublié de recopier la fin de la phrase. Il fallait bien lire :

PLUS VOTRE moyenne (note n'est pas nécessaire) est élevée, MOINS il VOUS faudra obtenir DE points à l'examen final / terminal.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Thanks!

So we can never place "de + subst" after "moins/plus" in a comparative like this?

Plus votre note moyenne est élevée ....*moins de points* (subst) il faudra obtenir à l'examen même...


----------



## idithun

I don't know how to explain to you, but the right form is :

PLUS votre (note*) moyenne est élevée, MOINS *moins de points* (subst) il vous faudra obtenir DE points à l'examen *même* final ou terminal.

ou encore :

PLUS votre (note*) moyenne est élevée, MOINS  vous devrez obtenir DE points le jour de l'examen.

* Dans un contexte scolaire "une moyenne" s'entend comme = une moyenne des notes obtenues au cours de l'année). On dit par exemple : vous avez une moyenne de 13...


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Thanks,

However, did you mean to cross out "moins de points" in your previous post?

PLUS votre (note*) moyenne est élevée, MOINS *moins de points* (subst) il vous faudra obtenir DE points à l'examen *même* final ou terminal.


?


----------



## idithun

Désolé  

Je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est passé. Comme je ne sais pas biffer un mot, j'avais fait un copier/coller de ta phrase... 

Mais peut importe. La phrase correcte, comme tu l'as compris, est la suivante :

PLUS votre moyenne est élevée, MOINS il vous faudra obtenir DE points...
à l'examen final.
à l'examen terminal.
le jour de l'examen.

You can start with "moins de", but it sounds so strange...and complicate.

You don't disturb me !  I'm just annoyed not knowing how to explain it to you. And I don't write english well...


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Merci à nouveau!

Ma seule question était à propos de "moins de/plus" de

Est-ce qu'il serait FAUX de commencer avec cette tournure?

Par exemple: "'plus dargent vous gagnez, plus d'impôts vous payez"

Je crois qu'on a déjà établi que ça "sonne" peu naturel, mais je voudrais savoir si on PEUT le dire sans commettre de faute grammaticale


----------



## idithun

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de la grammaire française....
Sans être une "faute", je dirais que c'est "incorrect", car la comparaison ne porte pas sur deux noms ( "argent" et "impôts"), mais sur 2 actions : "gagner de l'argent" et "payer des impôts"...
Et on ne dirait pas naturellement : "de l'argent je gagne" ou "des impôts je paye"...


----------

